# Dedicated "Dirt" Forum?



## gil_ong (Jul 10, 2008)

Anyone interested?

Add your name to this thread. 

Who do we speak to?


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ooh yeaah!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

This will / would require approval AND a dedicated moderator to handle all the thread transfers to the new section which would be no small feat.

that said I'm all in on the idea


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Completely unnecessary. For subforums do not fix any problems. The reality is it just creates another section that gets less attention. 

Keeping your dirt tank info in the low tech section is prob the easiest way to manage. Questions about "dirt" itself can be kept in the substrate section.


----------



## gil_ong (Jul 10, 2008)

No room for discussion?


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

The dirted tank is a beast of its own and would benefit from a section for others to collaborate on. Not all dirt tanks are low tech as wkndracer has stated.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

gil_ong said:


> No room for discussion?


There is always room for discussion, but discussion of tons of subforums comes up over and over and the answer is usually the same.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

OverStocked said:


> There is always room for discussion, but discussion of tons of subforums comes up over and over and the answer is usually the same.


Word


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

AesopRocks247 said:


> Not all dirt tanks are low tech as wkndracer has stated.


True however, all dirt is substrate.....Er....well the idea is dirt for substrate :hihi:

I'm a realitive newbie on this site and I fould the info I needed to the Substate Forum.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I have been on lots of forums and not just fish related forums and its always the same story. Subforums don't really help...

From a personal aspect I like the idea of lots subforums because I am very organized and detail oriented, but when dealing with lots of people with issues that may over lap its probably best to keep things limited to a few sections and subforums.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

kamikazi said:


> I have been on lots of forums and not just fish related forums and its always the same story. Subforums don't really help...
> 
> From a personal aspect I like the idea of lots subforums because I am very organized and detail oriented, but when dealing with lots of people with issues that may over lap its probably best to keep things limited to a few sections and subforums.


Thats the problem with any forum, breaking down subforums enough but not enough that you end up with so many and they are all not populated. I've had many sites over the years and always struggled with this.

For example even on this site, you are trying to find a good substrate for your crystal shrimp, do you post in the substrate subforum or the shrimp subforum. The shrimp subforum has lots of shrimp experts who frequent it while the substrate subforum has general planted, and fish people who visit it. Which one is better and will get more attention. Then of course if no one answers someone in 6.3 minutes, they either bump it or cross-post it to another subforum anyways.


----------



## gil_ong (Jul 10, 2008)

so what DO you use for substrate in a (predominantly) shrimp tank?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

OverStocked said:


> Keeping your dirt tank info in the low tech section is prob the easiest way to manage. Questions about "dirt" itself can be kept in the substrate section.


Just cause it's dirt doesn't make it Low Tech. 
More CO2 being applied to these enriched substrate tanks everyday. So with the gas and dirt it's not for that section either as a whole for the use of it.
Nano's are grouped here due to the challenge of the small water column would be my guess.
Low Tech = low light and or cheap is why I've placed threads here.
Tank Journals & Photo Album is where your left with for a choice.

The blah blah from those that are offended they're efforts producing MTS are compared to natural dirt or it being better long term. The whole debate thing over the term NPT and it needing to be reserved for use only for those following a single persons method of tanking. (Which isn't the intent of anything I ever read.)

One of T. Barrs comments I liked and borrow at times, 'never been a one trick pony'. Dirt is a varaible in setting up a system and risk is added but so is reward in the cost and labor savings done correctly. (and a little luck)

Would be nice to tag easier in the search if I was just staring out again but past that now. Even with the helpful members finding Rex's site was a blessing starting out for the basics.

I do think it's cool more people are getting wet and dirty.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

gil_ong said:


> so what DO you use for substrate in a (predominantly) shrimp tank?


In my cherry tank, just eco-complete. In my crystal tank, Netlea soil as it brings the pH down to 6.4 or so.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

DogFish said:


> True however, all dirt is substrate.....Er....well the idea is dirt for substrate :hihi:


LOL! Exactly what I was thinking too!




kamikazi said:


> I have been on lots of forums and not just fish related forums and its always the same story. Subforums don't really help...
> 
> From a personal aspect I like the idea of lots subforums because I am very organized and detail oriented, but when dealing with lots of people with issues that may over lap its probably best to keep things limited to a few sections and subforums.


The reality is just that, high traffic and lots of subforums becomes a nuisance. We have a tough enough time managing some of the member issues that arise, adding that into people authoring threads under incorrect subsections just adds to that. And no, adding more moderators is not the solution... lol. :flick: 

That said, our "unwritten policy" is to not add forums/subforums unless absolutely needed, but we do evaluate the requests and always give them due review and merit, but man, you need to make an argument and have a backing. Since I have been moderator here (three years or so??), I would say that we have added maybe one section to the general index (other than vendors). But again, we do review the requests.

Why not just use the current substrate forum?? Is there that much need for dedicated space for discussion on dirt that can't be justified within the general substrate category as it stands? We have had tons of discussions on el natural setups, mineralized soil, etc etc. all lumped in that heading and it seems to still sustain traffic. Why break it up? Just to file it better is not an answer...

Additionally, the more your break it up, the more difficult it becomes to determine where you post what and where to search.

I don't want to be a stop gap though... have your discussion. I just wanted to weigh in.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

gil_ong said:


> so what DO you use for substrate in a (predominantly) shrimp tank?


small grain stuff. sand, very small pea gravel, fluval makes the stuff called shrimp stratum dont know anything about it though


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

if i have a question specifically about "dirt" then I would post in substrate.

If its a question about dirt tank setup as a whole then I would put it in the low tech forum or general planted tank section.

as far as searches go....
why does it return search based on time....is there a way to search based on relevance?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

kamikazi said:


> if i have a question specifically about "dirt" then I would post in substrate.
> 
> If its a question about dirt tank setup as a whole then I would put it in the low tech forum or general planted tank section.
> 
> ...


Questions about dirt and a question about dirt tank setup is one and the same (imo). Threads are where the information is. Reality is where the results meet posted information over time and pictures help roud:

posted this above too.
Just cause it's dirt doesn't make it Low Tech. 
More CO2 being applied to these enriched substrate tanks everyday. So with the gas, more light and dirt it's not for the low tech section either. 

Nano's are grouped here due to the challenge of the small water column would be my guess. (never had the interest)

Low Tech = low light and or cheap is why I've placed threads here.

Tank Journals & Photo Albums is where your left with for a choice.
Seeing more dirt threads all the time these days with gas included. I think it's very cool. No reason not to try it as long as your armed with the information needed if things flip starting out. Information is needed beyond the normal variables and an element of risk is involved using the unknown and unproven materials. The cost savings alone warrants consideration for most but success is in the little stuff.

When I built my first sump I went off site (away from the tank) because the help wasn't here (at all) starting out. The first dirt tank I did was about the same. Getting the information at that time I posted on a another site and copied back to my thread here as things moved along.

D. Walstad's book is more than worth buying.

My thoughts after enjoying a day here on the topic would be "is what is".
The new post link has dirt tanks in the first couple pages almost all the time these days so folks are finding what they need the way things are.


----------



## gil_ong (Jul 10, 2008)

so let me clarify this just for myself.

what make a tank "low tech?"


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

gil_ong said:


> so let me clarify this just for myself.
> 
> what make a tank "low tech?"


generally it is
low light
no CO2
maybe involves DIY CO2

people have different opinions on what qualifies as "low tech"

my personal definition: low tech is low light with no injected CO2 including DIY, but can involve a dosing regimen such as the Estimative Index (EI) method


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

gil_ong said:


> so let me clarify this just for myself.
> 
> what make a tank "low tech?"


I asked this question before, and it really depends on how you look at it. Here is the thread.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/149659-what-does-low-tech-tank-really.html


----------

